# Refrigerator water shut off valve attached to water line



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a refrigerator water line that is attached to my sink turn off valve. I will need to have a turn off valve closer to the refrigerator. One option is to buy a shut off valve for the water line itself, just behind the refrigerator. When I measure the screw it looks about 1/2 inch. I am not sure if the connection is male on both sides or not. I could take it apart but wanted to check here first if there is a standard setup rather then take it apart and something ends up leaking.

I attached a few photos of some shut off valves. Not sure which one might fit. Thanks.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

This is what I found online:

Refrigerators with water and ice service are classified as a “plumbing appliance,” which is defined as “an energized appliance with plumbing connections, such as a dishwasher, food waste grinder, clothes washer or water heater.” The Universal Plumbing Code (UPC) requires that a shutoff valve be installed on the supply line for each appliance and does not require that the valve be adjacent to the appliance, but “_valves installed in locations that are not adjacent to the fixture or appliance shall be identified, indicating the fixture or appliance served_.” See our blog post *What is the difference between a plumbing fixture, a plumbing appliance, and a plumbing appurtenance?* for more on these different plumbing device categories. 








It is also important to note that saddle valves, the type that clamp around a water supply pipe with a point that pierces the pipe to divert water to a new supply line, are readily available at hardware and home improvement stores but specifically banned by all building codes. Go to our blog post *What is a saddle valve?* for details.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

(I noticed a teflon tape being used for a compression fitting - Compression fittings do not use teflon tape.)

The tubing is the critical measurement, not the nut. It appears to be a 1/4" plastic line - very common.

If you simply want a shut off valve installed in the line, you can simply; get a towel to wipe up spilled water, turn off the water to the fridge, cut the 1/4" tubing square and undistorted and then slip the cut ends into the fitting (shown below) and tug on them to make sure they are tight.

Here's the fitting that will do the trick for you.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It looks like typical 1/4" 'plastic' water line so you want a compatible fitting (often labeled as '3/8" OD). Make sure you get one that includes brass sleeves that you insert in the tubing; otherwise the compression ferrule won't work because the plastic is too soft (nothing to compress against).

In my experience, compression-type fittings sometimes don't play nice with movement so I like to make sure they are secured somehow, especially with plastic tubing.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

I searched for some 3/8 OD and saw something on Amazon. The comments said you can use it for the waterline but they are $8 for 5. Lowe's had the sharkbite for $10 as posted above. I wouldn't have to drive, but do you think the Amazon item is good enough for a refrig water line? 

I like the current setup without a valve, but when I get a new fridge the guy said I need to buy a valve close to the fridge. Maybe a new regulation. I have a shutoff valve connected but it is about 6 feet away and under the sink.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

greentrees said:


> I like the current setup without a valve, but when I get a new fridge the guy said I need to buy a valve close to the fridge.


just tell him to not hook it up.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

greentrees said:


> I searched for some 3/8 OD and saw something on Amazon. The comments said you can use it for the waterline but they are $8 for 5. Lowe's had the sharkbite for $10 as posted above. I wouldn't have to drive, but do you think the Amazon item is good enough for a refrig water line?
> 
> I like the current setup without a valve, but when I get a new fridge the guy said I need to buy a valve close to the fridge. Maybe a new regulation. I have a shutoff valve connected but it is about 6 feet away and under the sink.


If you're doing this because a salesman told you to - forget it. It's actually MORE convenient to NOT have a valve behind the fridge. Otherwise, let's say your grandmother is at your house and notices a leak - she'd never be able to pull the fridge out and turn off the water (of course she'd probably have no concept of what to do anyway...). But, you get the point - convenience would be NOT having to slip in the water as you pull the fridge plus NOT have to kneel in the water to turn off the valve.

Now that you divulged the salesman link - I'd say don't do a thing. If the installer told you to install one, show him the one under the sink or just connect it yourself when he's gone - I don't think it's a new regulation to put a shut off behind a fridge -


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Domo said:


> If you're doing this because a salesman told you to - forget it. It's actually MORE convenient to NOT have a valve behind the fridge. Otherwise, let's say your grandmother is at your house and notices a leak - she'd never be able to pull the fridge out and turn off the water (of course she'd probably have no concept of what to do anyway...). But, you get the point - convenience would be NOT having to slip in the water as you pull the fridge plus NOT have to kneel in the water to turn off the valve.
> 
> Now that you divulged the salesman link - I'd say don't do a thing. If the installer told you to install one, show him the one under the sink or just connect it yourself when he's gone - I don't think it's a new regulation to put a shut off behind a fridge -


I agree. 

Ours came with a shut off behind the fridge. I had another shut off installed under the sink so I don’t have to wrestle with the fridge just to shut off the water line. 

A shutoff behind the fridge is not useful at all. Hmmn. Well, it is when you’re working on the solenoid valve that’s at the back and bottom of the fridge. When still tweaking, you don’t have to reach far to shut off/open the shutoff valve.


----------

